# Who publishes fantasy parody?



## Dwarven Gold (May 11, 2011)

I'm finishing a fantasy parody.  Thinks Spaceballs, but with wizards, swords, and heroic dwarves.  A few elves die gruesome deaths in comical ways.

Is there a market for something like this?  Or does no one publish fantasy parody?


----------



## ade625 (May 19, 2011)

I'm pretty sure there's a market for anything if you look hard enough, and I know I've seen a couple of fantasy parody novels in bookstores before.

My advice would be to look for that sort of book in the bookstore yourself, and make a note of all the publishers who have a hand in them. Off the top of my head, Orbit publishes Tom Holt, who's stuff is sort of close to parody.

I doubt it's any publisher's focus however, so it may be slightly more difficult to get published than the general fantasy fare.


----------



## Telcontar (May 19, 2011)

It's still considered Fantasy. You may be parodying popular tropes of the genre, but for all intents and purposes you are still within the genre.


----------



## Dwarven Gold (May 19, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions.  I'll look up Orbit, and also browse around the bookstore.  

If that doesn't work out, I'll grab a few ales and get piss drunk.  Hell, I'm going to do that either way.


----------



## Donny Bruso (May 21, 2011)

Pocket Books published Peter David's _Sir Apropos of Nothing_ series, which is walking a pretty fine line between anti-heroism and parody. It certainly contains parody within the text, but the entire story doesn't fall into that category.


----------

